# qui n'en fiche pas une rame (ou ramée)



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*C'est un tire-au-flanc qui n'en fiche pas une rame (ou ramée) à l'école et va rater ses examens.*

Un *tire-au-flanc* = scansafatiche, fannullone.
*il n'en fiche pas une rame (ou ramée)* est une locution verbale qui veut dire "fainéanter" en italien *non fa un tubo*.
Et *fainéanter* veut dire "oziare; condurre una vita scioperata."
*va rater ses examens* = va fallire/mancare agli esami ?

Traduction:

É un scansafatiche/fannullone chi non fa un tubo a scuola e va fallire agli esami?


----------



## brian

BenVitale said:


> *C'est un tire-au-flanc qui n'en fiche pas une rame (ou ramée) à l'école et va rater ses examens.*
> 
> Un *tire-au-flanc* = scansafatiche, fannullone.
> *il n'en fiche pas une rame (ou ramée)* est une locution verbale qui veut dire "fainéanter" en italien *non fa un tubo*.
> Et *fainéanter* veut dire "oziare; condurre una vita scioperata."
> *va rater ses examens* = va fallire/mancare agli esami ? *sarà bocciato agli esami*
> 
> Traduction:
> 
> É *E'* un*o* scansafatiche/*un *fannullone chi *che* non fa un tubo a scuola e va fallire *sarà bocciato* agli esami?



Ciao Ben,

ricordati che in italiano il verbo "essere" vuole solo l'articolo _grave_--*è*. La forma maiuscola sarebbe o *È *o *E'*. (Si scrive E' più comunemente, direi.) *É* è sempre sbagliato.

Pronome relativo _qui_ = _che_.

ciao


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ah, je vois... j'ai mis mon accent dans la mauvaise direction.

Je fais souvent cette erreur. Je pense toujours que:

Qui = chi, et
Que = che


----------



## brian

BenVitale said:


> Je fais souvent cette erreur. Je pense toujours que:
> 
> Qui = chi, et
> Que = che



A volte sì ma non sempre:

_Qui es-tu? = Chi sei? 
le livre que je t'ai donné = il libro che ti ho dato 

_ma

_la femme qui est venue = la donna che è venuta

_Allora quando si tratta di un pronome relativo, dipende se è il soggetto (fr _qui_, it _che_) o un'oggetto diretto (fr _que_, it _che_)


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie Brian,

Ho bisogno di rivedere i pronomi relativi


----------

